# 10440 batteries



## LiteTheWay (Nov 11, 2008)

I swore I would not get into unprotected batteries but having got 18650s and 14500s, I now find I want to go to 10440s for my L0D and coming LD01_SS.

So three questions;

I assume the reason there are no protected 10440s is because the PCB is too big to fit on a 10440 OR because it would make the 10440 to large for most applications OR ...?

I also assume we like AWs 10440s best here? Any others?

Which charger to use for 10440s?

Thanks as always for the advice - I have learned so much on this electronics/battery forum in particular.


----------



## gswitter (Nov 11, 2008)

7histology said:


> I assume the reason there are no protected 10440s is because the PCB is too big to fit on a 10440...?


Yup.



> I also assume we like AWs 10440s best here? Any others?


I originally bought some UltraFire's from Lighthound years ago, and never had a problem with them. Ultimately, I switched to AW's cells because of his presence and responsiveness on this board.



> Which charger to use for 10440s?


AW sells a charger + 2 cells combo that's worked fine for me. Lighthound carries the AW cells and the Nano charger as well.


----------



## naked2 (Nov 11, 2008)

Be prepared for VERY short runtime though. :candle:


----------



## mudman cj (Nov 11, 2008)

In high drain applications (near 2C), AW 10440 cells provide significantly more runtime before dropping appreciably in output voltage compared to Ultrafire cells. Here are specific results I obtained with each battery using my Arcmania Extreme III.

I have tested both cells in my Extreme III (like the LF2X but with a Rebel 100), and the AW cells do fare better than Ultrafires: they maintain high mode (100% output) down to 3.70-3.74V open circuit compared to 3.9V for the Ultrafires. This translates to a runtime of 12:46 at 100% before the flashlight first gives a low voltage warning. This cell began at 4.18V and was discharged in twelve - 1 minute intervals and one - 46 second interval. The light will continue running at 100%, but begins giving regular warnings, so realistically it would probably be better to switch to a lower level that doesn't pull the cell voltage down as much. The Ultrafire cells only gave about 7 minutes on high for comparison.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 11, 2008)

naked2 said:


> Be prepared for VERY short runtime though. :candle:



Only on high(turbo). The 10440 med and low runtimes are similar to the NiMH high and med respectively.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 23, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Only on high(turbo). The 10440 med and low runtimes are similar to the NiMH high and med respectively.


 
I noticed the 10440's sold at Batteryjunction are flat top. They won't work in a LD01 will they?

Do you know if the 10440's sold at Batteryjunction are fully pre-charged. Due to the safety hazard during recharging I don't intend to recharge them, just use them and properly dispose of them.

1) Is there any other danger w 10440's? They don't just spontaneously combust while in use right?

2) Is there a charger designed to shut off while charging 10440's to prevent a mishap?

3) Oh, and I assume 10440's cannot be charged on a 1.5v charger like the type we'v e been discussing so what IS a good 10440 charger?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 23, 2009)

> I now find I want to go to 10440s for my L0D and coming LD01_SS.


I carried an L0D as my primary EDC for over a year. I burned through several 10440s due to overdischarging them (by "burned through" I mean, threw away to ensure that they _wouldn't_ burn). AW are just as susceptible to this as ultrafire -- this is why after destryong a couple AW I bought more than 3x as many ultrafire for the same money so I could keep replace them.



> Only on high(turbo). The 10440 med and low runtimes are similar to the NiMH high and med respectively.


The drawback is that on high it's apparent when the battery needs to change (output will dramatically drop due to the cell being unable to "keep up"). On med and low (what I used 95% of the time), your cell will keep draining to the point of permanent damage without any apparent change in output because the boost driver will continue to run.

While I still say I "got my money's worth" out of the L0D, (even having destroyed a few cells) anymore, I only use 10440s in lights that have built in overdischarge protection. My EDCs since the L0D have been: LF2, LF2x, now LF2XT. All those will give a "warning" blink with about 10% runtime remaining, then shut off when voltage is too low. Only main drawback is max output is less than Max on the L0D, but that's because they aren't drawing doulbe the recommended max current for the 10440.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 23, 2009)

I noticed the 10440's sold at Batteryjunction are flat top. The LD01 requires a normal button top doesn't it?

Do you know if the 10440's sold at Batteryjunction are fully pre-charged?

Due to the safety hazard during recharging I don't intend to recharge them, just use them and properly dispose of them.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 23, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I noticed the 10440's sold at Batteryjunction are flat top. The LD01 requires a normal button top doesn't it?


Your best option is to get an LD01 in your hands and examine it. It will be a good light whether you try to run it on lithium ion cells or not.



> Due to the safety hazard during recharging I don't intend to recharge them, just use them and properly dispose of them.


This doesn't make sense. Rechargeable batteries are too expensive to throw away like that. In any case they are very unlikely to arrive fully charged. Most likely they will be partially charged.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 24, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Your best option is to get an LD01 in your hands and examine it. It will be a good light whether you try to run it on lithium ion cells or not.
> 
> This doesn't make sense. Rechargeable batteries are too expensive to throw away like that. In any case they are very unlikely to arrive fully charged. Most likely they will be partially charged.


 
Oh, then I have to buy a charger. I'm absent minded and paranoid about forgetting a charging 10440 and burning the garage down. Maybe I'll put it on a timer so it cannot charge longer than a duration I find works.

I have an LD01 already...love it. No idea how it would be possible to figure out if a flat top would work. I need to consult someone who has tried it. Somebody may stumble accross this thread who has.

The cost isn't a huge consideration because I don't use my LD01 often...but when I do I would love those extra lumens!


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 24, 2009)

For folks who want the LiIon-level of output from their LD01 but are hesistant to delve into those unprotected LiIons, there is another alternative, using the LD01 head on the Streamlight Stylus Pro 2xAAA body. You'll get nearly the output of 1x10440, but in a worry-free NiMH or alkaline system. More usable runtime as well, as you won't have to worry about avoiding deep discharges. The disadvantage being the additional length of the second AAA cell. I am currently putting this option together myself. 

So as not to take this thread off-topic, feel free to PM me and I would be happy to forward a few CPF thread links your way.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 24, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> For folks who want the LiIon-level of output from their LD01 but are hesistant to delve into those unprotected LiIons, there is another alternative, using the LD01 head on the Streamlight Stylus Pro 2xAAA body. You'll get nearly the output of 1x10440, but in a worry-free NiMH or alkaline system. More usable runtime as well, as you won't have to worry about avoiding deep discharges. The disadvantage being the additional length of the second AAA cell. I am currently putting this option together myself.
> 
> So as not to take this thread off-topic, feel free to PM me and I would be happy to forward a few CPF thread links your way.


 
Thanks but I use it on a keychain. Size DOES matter. LOL


----------



## GTSECC (Jul 25, 2009)

A timer on the charger is a great idea!


----------



## Sugarboy (Jul 26, 2009)

as a newbie, 

- short runtime
- it may explode

are what keep me away from touching those lithium rechargeables~~

those chargers look cheap too:laughing::laughing:


----------



## torpeau (Jul 26, 2009)

Sugarboy said:


> as a newbie,
> 
> - short runtime
> - it may explode
> ...



I got several 10440s from AW and my UltraFire WF-138 has no problem charging them. As I don't charge them unattended, I figure I'm safe with these Li-Ions.


----------



## post tenebras (Sep 24, 2009)

I just found this thing

http://www.vaprlife.com/10prba.html

It sure doesn't LOOK protected. :thinking:


----------



## 45/70 (Sep 24, 2009)

post tenebras said:


> I just found this thing
> 
> http://www.vaprlife.com/10prba.html
> 
> It sure doesn't LOOK protected. :thinking:




Huh, yeah, it looks like they've heat shrunk a PCB on the (-) end to me. You can see the strip running up the side, as well. It looks reeeally looong though. It might fit in their e cig, but I'd imagine you'd have a hard time fitting it into an AAA light.

Dave


----------



## edvpt (May 11, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a reputable button top 10440? The flat tops will not work in one of my lights.


----------



## HotWire (May 14, 2012)

I bought some 10440 IMR button-top cells from Peak. They work great. You should have a dedicated 10440 charger. A larger charger will charge them too fast for their size.


----------



## EZO (May 14, 2012)

Protected button top 10440 batteries ARE available. More than a year ago I took a chance and purchased a pair of Trustfire 600mAh 3.7 V protected Li-ions from DX - SKU - 30788. I have had no problems with them and they perform well. They are, of course, slight longer by than a non-protected battery because of the PCB and they are not really 600mAh, even DX says so. DX also offers a protected Ultrafire 10440 rated at 500mAh - SKU 50480. They seem well reviewed by folks who've left comments. Obviously, they ain't AWs but they do the job.


----------

